# New Super Dust Deputy (Molded Plastic)



## CrazeeTxn (Jan 22, 2013)

Got this email today. Been holding out on getting the metal one. This design looks a little different than the metal one.

http://www.oneida-air.com/inventoryD.asp?item_no=AXD002030A&CatId=%7b17F46883-40BB-471E-982F-E5F28583241B%7d

Any constructive thoughts? I'm going to put it in front of my 1 1/2 hp JET (w/a Wynn filter).


----------



## JesseTutt (Aug 15, 2012)

A month ago, I looked at the metal version and it was priced at 199. Seems to me that the list price of the plastic ($199) should be cheaper.

I have read several reviews that speak highly of the Super Dust Deputy. I would assume that they are referring to the older metal version.

I considered one and decided that I would research cheaper alternatives or build something.


----------



## CrazeeTxn (Jan 22, 2013)

I was hoping that the price would be less. Intro price is only $169. She said it's supposed to be a heavy duty resin. Even stronger than their mini one. I have the mini one and love it…I thought about building something too, but I've talked myself (and my financial advisor  ) into letting me get this. Told her this was what was holding up production…and it worked!


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

You might want to get a copy of the current FWW (#232, I think). They did a comparison of some pre separators and while I'm not sure if that one was included, it still might be worth a look.


----------



## shawnmasterson (Jan 24, 2013)

check out clear view


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I wonder how this cyclone compare with the bigger one, for the same price, on E-bay

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Cyclone-Separator-for-Dust-Collector-/270423194251?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3ef67a7a8b

I believe that this one is too expensive.
I would mount my HF dust collector right on the top of it and use my existing cartridge filter on the exhaust.
I am sure that it would work well but I am not sure that it would be that much better than my existing solution.
( I have Thien separator in the trash can and a wok under the filter)


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I just bought the steel version and installed it ( http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/3242 ).

So far, I am pretty happy with the performance, but wish I would have known this one was coming out.

-Gerry


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

.


----------



## lj61673 (Oct 31, 2011)

Interesting. Looks like a slightly different design/configuration.
I wonder if the performance is equal/better/worse.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I believe that because of the integrated inlet ramp the performances should be better. 
I really like the design but the price (plus shipping and handling) is just too high for simple plastic molding.
Right now it is $30.00 off, which just about pays for S&H.
Tempting!


----------



## CrazeeTxn (Jan 22, 2013)

They're advertising 99%+ on separation. It does have the different design than the metal, but the price is the same. Doesn't make sense. On sale, it's $30 off so I'm not sure.


----------



## CrazeeTxn (Jan 22, 2013)

Well, I called them up and asked about the price. Said the metal one may go up a little bit, but he doesn't think the plastic one would hit the $199 mark. Either way, I was hoping for a decent price difference. I would've bought one today if it was $140 or $150.

With shipping it comes to $201, so now I have to go look for lose change in the couch to see if I can muster this one.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

CrazeeTxn, yes if it was a little bit less expensive I would buy one today also and I would mount it on my HF dust collector. 
I believe that the combination would work very well.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I just sent this email to Oneida customer service:
We are several people on Lumberjock liking your new dust deputy and tempted to buy one but we believe that it is too expensive.
For around $150.00 I would buy one immediately.
Thank you.


----------



## CrazeeTxn (Jan 22, 2013)

Bert -

I'll be curious what they get back to you with. I'm tempted to call back and hopefully get someone else who is willing to give more information other than what's posted on the website.

When I talked to them last week, they did state that it should be considerably less since it was plastic. I understand the design change and all, but it's still plastic.


----------



## shawnmasterson (Jan 24, 2013)

I have been researching DC for a few years now I didn't knnow about the thien baffel. I ended up with the E-bay cyclone 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Cyclone-Separator-for-Dust-Collector-/270423194251?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3ef67a7a8b&afsrc=1

when I got mine it was 125 shipped to the door. packed and built well. It works pretty good. Had I known about the thien Baffle I probable would have gone that route. If I was going to go better than the thien I would have gone clearview. this is what I would gotten and I am still thinking about it.
http://www.clearvuecyclones.com/cv1800-series/33-cv1800-rh-cyclone-body-only.html

if you compare these to any thing out there well there is nothing to compare it to, not at there price point, I mean a true 5HP and a 15" impeller.


----------



## shawnmasterson (Jan 24, 2013)

on a side note does any one have trouble over loading thier dust bin fast. If I use my planer it seems like every 4th board or so I have to go empty the bin.


----------



## barnyo (Feb 9, 2013)

Is the plastic one only available at Oneida or somewhere else as well.


----------



## josephf (Aug 29, 2012)

This plastic collector looks cool . there is a video where the small vac size collectors are compared .the dust deputy was superior to the clear vue . I made a thien and from experience and reading they are not as effective as a cyclone . I also bought the one on ebay .i ordered the smaller one and have it on a 1 1/2hp collector ,It is fantastic .very pleased will get another for a different collector .I like that the ebay one is metal and I am buying from a small independant business like myself .That said in no way am i saying that it is better then the the dust deputy . I am saying the Ebay seller has a great product ,no bells and whistols and closer to my price range then others I found.
Maybe the plastic one will come down in price .


----------



## CrazeeTxn (Jan 22, 2013)

Woodcraft carries the metal SDD for the same price. With this being new, I doubt they have it yet.

I looked at the ones on ebay, but they were the same or a little more than this metal one. I considered ordering one of his, but I've got a slight budget (which the clear vue isn't in).

Really wish it would be a little cheaper…still may get it though, just gotta mull it a little more.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Shawn Masterson-I can't answer your question (yet!) as I have only had my steel SDD in operation for about a week ( http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/3242 ), but I have wondered the same thing.

I imagine that you will start seeing chips/dust in the bag when the dust bin gets full.

I may cut a hole and fashion a plexiglass or acrylic window in the garbage can I am using so I can see when it is getting full. I'm just not sure how well that would work … it would seem that static electricity would attract dust to the plastic.

-Gerry


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

"I may cut a hole and fashion a plexiglass or acrylic window in the garbage can I am using so I can see when it is getting full. I'm just not sure how well that would work … it would seem that static electricity would attract dust to the plastic."

Gerry this is what I did in my trash can and it works well.
I have used a 2 litters soda plastic bottle for window
If I was going to buy a super dust deputy I would mount on my trash can I would mount my DC right on the top of it and use my existing cartridge filter.


----------



## shawnmasterson (Jan 24, 2013)

To TheDane I don't have standard DC set up. I built my own blower assembly. My blower hooks to the cyclone and blows into the filter. so any over flow blows into the filter. I know this sucks. It is a system in progress. The suction is off the charts I had used 7" hvac pipe the first time I had a 4" flex line plug it collapsed 5 sections of pipe before I could shut it down. there is a huge difference when you step up from a 1.5hp 10"impeller to a 14" 3+hp


----------



## mprzybylski (Nov 21, 2011)

Bert, did you attach the bottle to the inside or the outside of the can? And how did you attach it? Can you take some close up pics?


----------



## diemaker (Jan 1, 2013)

I installed the Super Dust Deputy on my Penn State 1-1/2 HP DC and could not ask for a better set-up than this for what I use it for. No more cleaning filters or emptying plastic bags, I also installed the proximity sensor for the 35 gal. can for the chips, I think this is a must.

Ray


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Did you read the last of FWW about the super dust deputy and Thien baffle tests?
Surprisingly enough the Thien baffle , according to their tests, is the way to go at a small fraction of the Super Dust Deputy's price..
They test the baffle installed after the DC under the filter, mine is in the trash can before the DC, I wonder if that makes any difference. Mine is working very well. I hardly have any dust in the plastic bag. I have been thinking about buying a full size cyclone only to get more SCFM to collect the fine dust.

For my window in my trash can I cut up a clear 2 liters soda plastic bottle and I put a piece of it inside and another outside the trash can. It is on for probably two years now and it works just fine. From time to time I need to clear the dust from it but that's all.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Bert-I just read the FWW article … I think you would get better results with your Thien configuration that the one shown in the magazine.

The way FWW shows it, it is really only a single-stage system. They may get less fine dust in the filter, but the bag still fills up and emptying it is the PITA I have no eliminated with the SDD cyclone.

Your configuration is what I would consider a true 2-stage system.

How did you attach the plastic window to the can … epoxy?

-Gerry


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Gerry, 
I hope that you are well. 
It is always good to hear from you.
Did you get much snow?
I attached the window with pop-rivets and duct tape to seal it ( I could have use silicon), not the best but it works.
My system works very well but I am concerned about fine dust collection. 
By the way the air filter/cleaner that I made also works very well and makes a huge difference and my cost is only some scrap plywood and the filters.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Snow! Not as much as they have had in New England, but it did snow every day for 10 days straight, and I am working on a way to calculate gas mileage for my snowblower.

-Gerry


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I live in SLC Utah, we are having a lot of snow also, we have snow for six months every years but this year we have more than usual.
I read this morning that January was the coldest one since 1949


----------



## josephf (Aug 29, 2012)

I just read that aricle FWW ,I did not get that the thien was the way to go ,I read that with the thien you still had dust passing as in it plugged the filters . There cyclone seemed very effective though . I do have a thien after the cyclone and it saved me when my barrel under the cyclone filled.


----------



## RyanIra (Jan 9, 2012)

I have the steel one incorporated into a re-jigged 2HP collector. I am very impressed with the performance of this system.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Here is the answer from Oneida:

Hi Bert,
Thanks for the email. I understand your concern with the price, but unfortunately I'm not able to offer a discount on the first day the product is out. I did check out your thread on Lumberjocks, so I understand what the consensus is there, and that someone has already spoken with one of our people here about the price.
All I can say is that with every new product, we take into consideration feedback like yours and look closely at our sales data and pricing structure as time goes on, and if there is a way for us to reduce the price without taking a beating on it, we'll do it. That's not a guarantee we'll be able to drop the price on this particular product, but it's something that we look into as a matter of course.
Thanks again, let me know if you have any further questions.
Jamie Delker
Information Technology
Oneida Air Systems

Even if Oneida does not do anything at this time concerning the price, at least we made our voices heard.

josephf: why to install the separator after the cyclone?
I believe that it is better to install it before the DC to prevent most the dust and the bigger chunks to go through the DC.


----------



## tsltekkon (Jan 7, 2013)

Hey guys, i just got mine. It's been rather… interesting.
I plan to do a full review once everything is up and running but i was wondering if you guys could help me out in the mean time…seeing everyone on here knows more than me. 










Problem one:

Oneida claims that i can just simply use a 5" hose on the inlet of their cyclone, but i couldn't seem to wrap my current 5" hose onto it. I measured it and it looks like the cyclone inlet is too big for my 5" hose ??? I then measured the inlet of my current dust collector that accepts a 5" hose and it's slightly smaller than 5". But the Onieda is bang on 5" !!!. Any suggestions ? 

















Problem two:

The outlet of the dust collector has the same problem, it's bigger than 6" making it completely useless unless you have an adapter ( luckily Oneida sells one ) but the inlet of my dust collector is 5" so i have to get the adapter, THEN a reducer?? that's a total cost of $30!!!!! and it'd only solve one problem!










Any suggestions as to how i can make this work ? Maybe Oneida sells sized special hoses ? Am i missing something here ? 
last resort is going to an hvac place and getting some custom adapters made as the ones sold in home depot don't fit either.

ARG!!!

Help me there's wood that needs cutting


----------



## lj61673 (Oct 31, 2011)

The adapters that Oneida sells are a light gauge sheet metal that gets crimped to fit. That's how you solve the " just a little bit off" problem.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

tsltekkon-I have the steel SDD, and decided to order Oneida's adaptors … sort of a "if you can't beat'em, join'em" sort of thing.

The @#$! crimping tool cost me almost $20, but I did get a perfect fit that way.


----------



## CrazeeTxn (Jan 22, 2013)

"Note to self…If you put in a good review and I buy one, spring for Oneida's adapters"

Glad to see someone got one. How long did it take after you ordered? Website still says they're taking pre-orders.


----------



## tsltekkon (Jan 7, 2013)

Receiving the cyclone wasn't too bad! It took less than a week to arrive and i'm all the way up in Canada!
lj61673, I do realize Oneida sells adapters, but i was looking for a cheaper solution. As you said Dane, i might have to end up joining the dark side …

back to the drawing board it is .. for now


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

tsltekkon, your trash can under the cyclone is way too small, it will fill up in minutes. 
You need at least 30 gallons metallic trash can.


----------



## CrazeeTxn (Jan 22, 2013)

Have you had a chance to talk to their tech support yet? Maybe they're used to folks buying the adapters from them and don't really think about it. Definantly something they should be able to work out on their dime.

As far as the size of the bucket, I'm sure it depends on how much you use it will determine how fast it fills up. If I'm on my planer, my mini-DD will fill up a 5gal bucket quick fast and in a hurry.

Nice setup…Hopefully Oneida will give you some good answers.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

When I ordered my steel SDD, I did call them and spoke to a tech.

Very helpful, and very courteous.

I doubt the reducers/adapters are much of a profit center for them … they probably carry them so they can offer easy solutions for customers who may not have access to them locally.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

Though this puppy is nearing the year old mark, I thought I'd weigh in with my experience based on owning a Dust Deputy for about six years and a 3hp Gorilla for about five.

I bought the Gorilla because of the results I got using the Deputy. The ONLY drawback to the 3hp is, it's not designed to be turned off and on like you'd do with smaller units.

Before getting the Deputy, I used a sixteen gallon shop vac. I went for as much power as I could and the larger container came with that power level. I rarely filled the tank, since the filter needed cleaning long before it was full. Cleaning the filter before the vacuum was full was a must, since vacuum dropped drastically as the filters clogged from fines, such as from sanding or sheet rock dust.

After getting the Deputy, I dropped to a small big box vac. Filters stayed clean longer, so the lower power worked fine for nearly everything you'd use a vacuum on.

I plan on taking the plunge for a Super Dust Deputy. My little one is metal, which is great, since it gets bounced around on jobs and such. Because of that, the one hundred thirty more for the little one was a good choice. The price difference between the metal and "plastic" Super Dust Deputy isn't enough to push me to the plastic one. However, I think I'm going for the plastic version simply because it looks like it has potential for better air flow. I suspect a welded version of the the molded one would require a lot of extra work and would crank the price up, far above what Oneida is asking.


----------



## Dave_London (Oct 19, 2014)

I'm just in the process of installing the SDD (non-metalic) separator into a 1HP single stage after what seeems like days trying to optimize existing limitations.

Check out: www.billpentz.com (abeit complex) and www.solowoodworker.com and search out the dust collection article that's posted. Both are excellent.

However, a core issue in every design is air speed. Since every particle of dust has mass, the centrifugal force increases with velocity. Drive you car around a corner slowly and then faster. The SDD will optimize separation if air moves rapidly. Reduce drag wherever you see the opportunity.

So …. a smooth trip along the inlet pipes is very important - elimiate every centimeter of corrugated plasic hose that you can and replace with slick metal / minimize the number of turns and change 90 degree corners to 2- 45 degree as needed / obviusly keep the filter layer as clear as possible.

Please keep photos coming as the ideas create new possibilities. I'm in Canada so venting outddors is not a good option.


----------



## Mike82352 (Dec 23, 2014)

I have the small cyclone that I use with the shop vac, works great. On Onieda's sight, they show that ACE Hardware is a dealer, that's where I purchased mine. I'm going to have them order the super dust devil for me. (no shipping) had to pay state tax though and it was the same price.


----------

